# Surrogates and IP'S list



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I have had a few requests for a new list,I am sorting it out at the moment.
The old list is really out of date, so please leave details on this thread and I will add you to the list 

Thanks everyone
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there we are IPs and our little one is due 24 July.  xx


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

you have me but il do it on here so it easier 
Host surro - to twins looking to find new ips (host again)


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

you have me too  parents to host twins  soooo wish I could afford to do it again LOL


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello We are Ips with a baby due on the 9th September


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

We are IPs hoping to start treatment again next month with our wonderful surrogate.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi I am pregnant due date around 14th december one on board.


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi - we are ip's - just waiting to start insems with our surro angel very soon  will update status with progress


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello, we are IP with our wonderful host surromom due to give birth to baby girl 24th August 2010. V excited. (International surrogacy.)


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi I am a surro, we have had a BFP and are waiting for our first scan!!!!
Had a HCG at 11dp 6dt it was 1049 we are now 5 week 3 days!!!


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jo  I had a m/c this week at 9 weeks, so if you have started the thread can you remove me from it, hope to go again soon when IP's have had time to grieve xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so sorry Leo for your IP's and for you having to go through it.

Take care of yourself
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

so sorry Leo for you and your IP's   
Sam


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Leo - so sorry to read your news.  Big hugs for you & your IPs too

Jo - I would love to be on the list.  Although I do not find the time to visit much nowadays!  

Please would you add us - Host Surrogacy - million thanks to my amazing sister.  Our little frostie Sam was born 29th June 2009.  He is our world x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

So sorry Leo - and the same to your IPs.  I really hope you get lucky again soon and the pain is forgotten.

Jo, can you please put us on the list.  We've already got Hannah (19 months) thanks to Kate and her family, who we met through Surrogacy UK.............and she's expecting a sibling for us on 20 October.


----------



## kathcleary (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi


We're IPs who've found a lovely surrogate, just waiting to get started......fingers crossed August will be the month the rest of our exciting lives will start!


Kath


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Done for you, Good Luck in finding your angel, hope its not too longer wait 
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I shall go and add that now, wishing you all the best, thats what we done with my sil, fantastic journey !!!
x x x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

*UPDATE* No surro anymore


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Forgot to put it was straight surrogacy. Thanks Jo


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

All up to date Michelle, not long now !! How exciting, it goes so quickly 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Update - been matched again  (Should have updated a while ago)
Starting next year once a few things are sorted!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Craig fantastic news!!! wishing you much love and luck


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Hun 
Lets hope this one does flip us off via email lol
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic news Craig, keeping everything crossed that your dream come true next year 
x x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Awww thats Jo 
I hope this is the one, and i so cannot wait for the day that i get to hold our baby in my arms and leave the hospital being the family that we dream about every day!  
xx


----------

